# Picamilon, 5HTP, and Calcium/Magnesium



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I've tried all of the above suppliments, and heres my review.

Taking one 5HTP pill a day produced a happy, almost euphoric feeling. I am on a low dose SSRI, so I did not take more than 1 5HTP per day to prevent serotonin syndrome. Though the 5HTP did make me feel extra happy, it did not effect anxiety.

I've been taking Picamilon for three days now, and I haven't noticed much of an effect. The only thing I can really attribute to the picamilon is a slightly bored feeling. No reduction in anxiety or the physical symptoms of it.

Combination calcium and magnesium suppliments. Now these really work. I take one or two pills (each rated at 33% of my daily value) at a time. Within 10 minutes, I feel very calm, and my physiological symptoms of anxiety (shakey hands, etc) are reduced. Very good stuff.

Anyway, these are just my observations. Hope you find them usefull.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree. 
I need to check into this picamilon. Haven't heard of it.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info... I have found 5-htp to work well for me. I will look into the Ca/Mg supplement you recommend.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I recently purchased some magnesium oxide supplements. They seem to be more effective than the combination mg/ca supplements at keeping my heart rate down, and preventing tremors. Very good stuff.


----------

